# Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?



## vermesser

*Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen. Wie fängt man Fische vom Strand? *
  Da ich von Kollegen, hier im Board, binnenländischen Angelfreunden und Urlaubern immer wieder gefragt werde, ob es tatsächlich möglich ist, gute Fische vom Strand zu fangen, hier mal eine kurze Anleitung für Einsteiger, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Ich bin in der Hinsicht Autodidakt und habe mir das meiste selbst beigebracht. Eventuell zeigt das anderen den richtigen Weg. Es kann sich wirklich lohnen, macht Spaß und für mich ist es eine der faszinierendsten Angelarten überhaupt. Nichts geht über einen Abend bis zum Bauch in der Ostsee, über sich nur Sterne, am Horizont die Lichter eines Schiffes, frische Seeluft und an der Rute ein böser Dorsch.

  Aber Stück für Stück.
I.                    Das WO:
  Wie immer beim Angeln ist die Stelle deutlich wichtiger als das drum rum. Wo Fisch ist, kann man welchen fangen- wo nicht, da nicht. Wichtig ist dieser Punkt insbesondere, weil grade beim Meerforellenangeln viele nach einer Stunde ohne Fisch hektisch den Köder wechseln, waten bis an die Achselhöhlen oder hektisch am Strand rum rennen. Das bringt (meistens) wenig. Nicht immer und überall sind Fische unter Land. Auch der siebzehnte Köder wird nichts ändern, wenn keine Forelle da ist. Viele erfahrenere Meerforellenangler sind der Meinung, dass der Fang einer hungrigen Forelle einfach ist- wenn sie denn im Aktionsradius des Köders überhaupt vorhanden ist. 

  Zielfische für den Spinnfischer in der Ostsee sind Dorsch, Hornhecht und Meerforelle. Alle drei Arten bevorzugen einen ähnlichen Lebensraum. Dicht an den Strand kommen sie aus einem Grund- hier gibt es Nahrung in Form von Krabben, Sandaalen, Butterfischen und und und. Wenn kleine Fische und Krabben beim rein waten flitzen, ist das schon mal gut. 

  Wie also findet man eine erfolgversprechende Stelle? Da wäre zunächst einmal der hauptsächlich vor Steilküsten auftretende sogenannte Leopardengrund. Also eine Mischung aus Steinen, Sand und Kraut. Gefleckt wie ein Leopard eben. Es gibt aber auch „Badestrände“, die in Wurfweite eine krautige, muschlige, steinige Rinne aufweisen. Auch diese sind sehr gut, manchmal sogar noch besser als Leogrund, da der Fisch sehr konzentriert in dieser Rinne steht. 
  Viel mehr gibt’s über die Stellenwahl kaum zu sagen- fast jeder entsprechende Strand kann Erfolg bringen. Da muss jeder seine Erfahrungen selber sammeln und seine Prioritäten entsprechend setzen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge je nach der verfügbaren Zeit einsame Strände ohne viele andere Angler oder für Kurztrips gut erreichbare Strecken, wo ich ohne viel Aufwand ein, zwei Stunden angeln kann.
  In meiner Gegend rund um Rostock ist die Struktur der meisten Strände recht ähnlich, so dass man nirgends wirklich weit einwaten kann. Meistens kommt man auf die erste Sandbank und das wars.
  Übrigens meide ich Strände mit Buhnen im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen nicht. Auf Höhe der Buhnenende läuft nahezu immer eine Rinne und eine gewisse Strömung. Außerdem brechen die Buhnen die Wellen, so dass man hier manchmal noch angeln kann, während man an freien Stränden von Welle und Wind vertrieben wird.

Man sollte sandige Strände nicht unterschätzen. Grade im Frühling, wenn hier die ersten Sandaale kommen, kann der sandigste Abschnitt eines Steinstrandes die einzigen Fische bringen!!

Ob man am Strand wandert und den Standort wechselt oder ob man sich einen guten Standort sucht und dort wartet, ist eine Erfahrungs- und Mentalitätsfrage. Ich bevorzuge meistens, mir einen schönen Platz mühsam zu suchen, was auch gern mal ne Stunde dauert. Und dann dort zu bleiben und allenfalls auf der Sandbank oder so 100m nach rechts und links zu gehen.

II.                  Das WANN:
  Ähnlich wie beim WO gilt hier, dass natürlich nicht immer überall Fisch in Reichweite ist. Generell funktioniert das Spinnfischen vom Strand meiner Erfahrung nach im Frühjahr ab 6- 7°C Wassertemperatur, zieht sich in den Frühsommer bis ca. 15- 16°C und endet zum Winter bei ca. 4°C Wassertemperatur. Im Frühling muss das Leben erst erwachen, damit die Räuber Nahrung finden, während sich zum Winter hin das Futter etwas länger hält.
  Generell funktioniert die Angelei je nach Wassertemperatur also von ca. März- Juli und von September bis Dezember meist ganz gut. Wobei von März bis Anfang Mai Mefo und dann der Dorsch dominieren, ab April Mai gesellt sich bis in den September der Hornfisch dazu, während Mefo und Dorsch abnimmt. Ab September kommen dann wieder Mefos und Dorsche in Reichweite. Die Wassertemperatur lässt sich heutzutage online checken. Ich gucke immer unter http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm .
  Dementsprechend versuche ich im Frühling eher windgeschützte, flachere Stellen zu finden, die sich schneller aufheizen, während ich zum Sommer tiefere, strömungsreichere Abschnitte vorziehe. Allerdings ist die Ausrichtung der Küste um Rostock überall ähnlich, so dass die Unterschiede kaum zum Tragen kommen. Aber es gibt ja auch Angler, die in der Hinsicht variabler sind.

  Wenn das Wasser zu warm ist, findet man in Strandnähe meistens nur kleinere Hornfische. Bei zu kaltem Wasser allenfalls vereinzelte Meerforellen oder Dorsche, eine gezielte Angelei macht dann wenig Sinn.

  Ich persönlich mache es so, dass ich Meerforellen am Tage befische, Dorsche ab der Dämmerung bis in die Nacht oder frühmorgens von der Dunkelheit bis kurz nach Sonnenaufgang und Hornfische gern bei richtig Sonne über Mittag. Kombinationen sind je nach Lust und Laune möglich. Auf Dorsch bin ich normal zum Sonnenuntergang am Wasser und fische dann bis ein, zwei Stunden in die Dunkelheit. Wenn dann nix kommt, sind meistens auch keine in Ufernähe, so meine Erfahrung.

  Optimal sind ruhige Tage ohne zu viel Wind, gern bei angetrübtem Wasser nach Starkwindphasen, wenn sich das aufgewühlte Wasser setzt, aber noch viel Nahrung rumtreibt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Meerforellenanglern mag ich klares Wasser nicht. Etwas angetrübt brachte mir bessere Fänge, umso trüber umso besser eigentlich. Schöne Suppe nach starkem Wind und dann fast windstill, dann kracht es. Einzig Hornis finden so richtig glasklaren Teich wohl angenehmer. Allerdings wurde eine der größten Forellen, die ich im Bekanntenkreis sah, bei glasklarem Teich und ruhigem Wetter gefangen- es gibt also keine allgemein gültige Regel, wann die Forellen vorhanden und beißfreudig sind.

III.                 Das WOMIT:
  Eigentlich ganz einfach: Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Köder, Haken. Aber wie immer gibt’s natürlich gute und weniger gute Kombinationen.
  Die Rute sollte ca. 2,70m bis 3,30m lang sein. Je nach Vorlieben. Kürzer bringt zu viele Nachteile hinsichtlich Wurfweite und der Möglichkeit, die Schnur aus dem Wasser zu kriegen im Drill, längere sind mir zu kopflastig. Optimal sind sicherlich gut ausgewogene 3,00m. Das Wurfgewicht sollte so bemessen sein, dass sich Köder von 15-30 Gramm weit werfen und führen lassen. Sicherlich fischen einige leichter oder schwerer, aber eine Rute, die mit den genannten Gewichten gut arbeitet, passt für 95% der Angler und Situationen. Meistens sind typische Meerforellen-, also Küstenspinnruten mit ca. 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht ausgezeichnet. Die Aktion sollte eher semiparabolisch denn hart sein. Eine solche Rute muss nicht teuer sein. Ich finde es wichtig, dass der Untergriff nicht wesentlich länger als mein Unterarm ist, sonst hängt der ständig im ggf. kalten Wasser und führt zu nassen, kalten Händen beim Werfen! 

  Als Rolle eignet sich fast jedes zuverlässige und salzwasserfeste Modell in ca. 3000er Größe. Eine vernünftige Bremse ist wie immer Pflicht, eine saubere Schnurverlegung erspart viel Ärger, insbesondere bei der Angelei im Dunklen. Auch hier gibt’s bereits für wenig Geld gute Rollen.
  Bei der Schnur hat man die Wahl zwischen Mono und Geflecht. Ich selber angelte schon mit 22er bis 25er Mono und 10er bis 12er Geflecht. Beides geht, üblicher ist wohl Geflecht. Auch hier sollte man auf Qualität achten. Wenn ich mit Geflecht angle, nutze ich ein ca. 60cm langes Mono- oder Fluovorfach mit einem kleinen Kugellagerwirbel oben und unten, um Abrisse durch Abrieb in den Steinen und Drall zu vermeiden. 

  Als Köder benutzt man Küstenblinker und –wobbler. Ich persönlich habe mich nach einigen Fehlkäufen an der Top5 Liste im Anglerboard orientiert und es bisher nicht bereut. Topköder sind Gladsax Snaps, Blue Fox Möre Silda, Jack Rapid Stripper (ein guter Köder, der sich leider nicht gut wirft), Falkfish Gno, Falkfish Spöket und Hansen Flash. Außerdem fanden noch der Boss Blinker und Gladsax Fiske den Weg in die Box.
  Weniger ist bei den Ködern mehr!! 5-10 vernünftige, unterschiedliche Köder reichen!! Übliche Farben sind blau oder grün- silber (Tobiasfischfarbe), schwarz- rot (fängt fast immer Dorsch), Kupfer (mögen Mefos), silber (DIE Hornfischfarbe) und eventuell eine Schockfarbe, wobei ich die noch nie wirklich brauchte. Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind Gno, Snaps und der Silda bzw. der formgleiche Hansen Pilgrim.

Generell ist wohl das Vertrauen in den Köder wichtiger als der Köder selber. Es gibt Angler, die kommen mit einem rostigen Billigblinker durch die Saison und fangen mehr als jemand, der unter 100 Ködern in mindestens 74 Farben und Formen gar nicht an den Strand geht. 

  Alle originalen Drillinge tausche ich sofort nach dem Kauf gegen Einzelhaken! Einmal sind die originalen Drillinge meistens von schlechter Qualität, andererseits vermeiden Einzelhaken viele Abrisse, fangen keinen Fisch weniger und sind schonender.
  Einzige Ausnahme ist die Horniangelei. Hier verwende ich kleine Drillinge, die ich mit Hilfe von Sprengring, kleinem Wirbel, Sprengring ein Stück zurücksetze.
  Jeder Haken rostet in der Ostsee irgendwann und wird dann getauscht.
  Abraten möchte ich beim Horniangeln ausdrücklich von Experimenten mit dünnen Monoschnüren als Verlängerung vorm Drilling und von der sogenannten Hornfischseide als Hakenersatz. Beide Experimente kosteten mich schon jeweils eine Ü60er Mefo!!! Zwischen den Hornis sind nicht mal selten auch Forellen. Die machen mit einem kurzen Monostück ruck zuck kurzen Prozess oder hängen gar nicht erst an der Seide.

  Springerfliegen verwende ich nach einigen Versuchen aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr. Sie kosten Wurfweite, verdoppeln die Hängergefahr, neigen im Drill zum Verhängen am Boden und bringen meiner Meinung nach kaum zusätzliche Fänge. Der Aufwand überwiegt einfach den Nutzen.

  Viel mehr gibt’s zur grundsätzlichen Angelausrüstung nicht zu sagen.

IV.                Das WIE:
  Auch hier gibt’s keine Wissenschaft. Einwaten, meistens bis man sicheren Stand auf der ersten Sandbank hat und werfen, was die Rute hergibt. Ganz grob zusammengefasst fängt man Mefos bei schneller Köderführung oberflächennah oder im Mittelwasser, Dorsche bei langsamer Köderführung am Grund und Hornis bei sehr schneller, flacher Köderführung. Aber Stück für Stück. 

  Zunächst zum einfachsten, dem Horni. Raus mit dem Köder, fix einkurbeln, fertig! Ein kurzer Richtungswechsel oder ein kurzer Taumler bringen Bonusfische. Das viele wieder aussteigen ist ganz normal. Einfach weiter angeln.

  Bei Forellen läuft es ähnlich, allerdings kann man hier mehr mit Tempowechseln, Spinnstops usw. spielen. Insgesamt sollte die Köderführung aber schnell bleiben, also nicht tot spielen. Sehr wichtig sind regelmäßige Spinstops, mindestens jede zweite Meerforelle knallt danach drauf. Mein Eindruck ist, dass größere Forellen nicht ganz so sprintstark (bzw. sprintwillig) sind wie kleine, um den Köder zu kriegen, also durchaus mal etwas ruhiger kurbeln. Das ist aber Gefühlssache. Also bitte für Meerforelle schon recht zügig führen.

  Bei Dorsch führe ich den Köder abwechslungreich, hüpfend am Grund. Insgesamt eher langsam. Insbesondere hier kommt der Vorteil des Einzelhakens zum Tragen, da man sehr selten hängen bleibt.

  Das ist es. Ausprobieren, varieren kann man immer, in 90% der Fälle passt das aber so. 

  Noch ein Wort zum Weitenwahn: Es ist gut, weit werfen zu können, aber nicht immer ein Muss. Ich versuche auf der ersten Sandbank bis dicht an die dunkle Kante zu waten. Und nicht nur einmal hatte ich Dorsch, Horni und Mefo direkt vor mir!! Eine kleine Mefo gar schon HINTER mir beim Juxwurf. Es ist also weder notwendig bis an die Ohren reinzuwaten noch sich die Schulter beim Werfen auszukugeln. Ich selber fische lieber länger entspannt als aus jedem Wurf das letzte raus zu holen.

  Es ist ebenso nicht sinnvoll, nach Ankunft am Strand sofort wie ein Seeelefant ins Wasser zu rennen. Ein paar lockere Würfe vom Strand bringen gern mal den ersten Fisch. Nicht gar zu selten treiben sich unsere schuppigen Freunde ungestört ufernah rum, insbesondere wenn es recht schnell tief wird.

V.                  Sonstige Ausrüstung:
  Wathose, Watgürtel, Watjacke, kleiner Rucksack mit Zubehör, weitere Bekleidung, insbesondere Unterzeug, Watkescher, Kopflampe, das wars.
  Die Wathose sollte entweder Neopreon oder atmungsaktiv plus dickes Unterzeug sein. Gummihosen sind nicht anzuraten, allenfalls im Hochsommer oder für erste Versuche. Ob Filz- oder Profilsohle hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben und dem Untergrund ab.
  Eine Watgürtel sollte Pflicht sein- er verhindert im Falle eines Sturzes, dass man die Hose voll hat! In Verbindung mit der eng anliegenden Watjacke kann man Stürze fast trocken überstehen und weiter angeln! Ohne und mit schlabbriger Jacke ist der Angeltag beendet! Und jeder fällt irgendwann auf die Nase…
  Im Rucksack habe ich die Köderbox, Messer, Priest etc., meistens auch was zu trinken, einen Snack usw.
  Ich habe meinen Rucksack mit gelben Reflektoren markiert. Da ich an „meinen“ Stränden nicht sehr weit einwaten kann, bleibt er ohne Wertsachen am Strand. Insbesondere im Dunklen und in Verbindung mit der Kopflampe erleichtern die Reflektoren den Rückweg über den bei Tageslicht erkundeten Watweg enorm! Außerdem habe ich mich für einen Rucksack mit integriertem Hocker entschieden. Dient als Behelfstisch, man kann in Pausen gemütlich sitzen und er steht sicher.
  Die Kopflampe sollte idealerweise über Rot- und Weißlicht verfügen. Das Rotlicht dient mir zum Keschern. Es blendet weniger und es vermeidet, einen Dorsch vorm Kescher nochmal richtig wild zu machen, wenn man ihn anleuchtet.
  In der Watjacke hab ich normalerweise nur wasserdicht verpackt meine Papiere, Autoschlüssel, Handy und ggf. einen Austauschköder. Für alles andere trete ich den Rückweg kurz an. Aber wie gesagt…ich kann eh nicht sehr weit einwaten an meinen Stränden. Sonst würde ich es anders machen.
  Der Watkescher sollte eher zu groß als zu klein sein! Forellenkescher aus dem Bach sind an der Ostsee unbrauchbar, schon ein nur gut maßiger Dorsch passt da fast nicht rein. 
  Da der Kescher ohnehin hinten im Gürtel steckt oder neben mir schwimmt, ist die Größe nebensächlich und stört nicht. Normalerweise befestige ich den Watgürtel einfach am Gummiband mit einem Karabiner an den Schlaufen des Watgürtels.
  Ein heller Rahmen des Keschers erleichtert das Keschern im Dunklen ganz enorm!

VI.                Die Fangaussichten
  Häufig kommt die Frage, ob man denn so dicht am Strand was fangen kann, wo die Ostsee doch so groß ist. Man kann! Und das teilweise sogar sehr gut.
  Wenn die Bedingungen passen, sind 1-3 Dorsche problemlos abends in ein zwei Stunden fangbar. Im Gegensatz zum Brandungsangeln hat man deutlich weniger kleine, untermaßige Nemos. Wenn einer beißt, hat er meistens mindestens Maß. Wenn nicht kann ich ihn im Gegensatz zum Brandungsangeln fast unverletzt freilassen.
  Wenn Hornfisch da und bissig ist, sind wirklich gute Fänge möglich. 10, 20 Stück sind nicht ungewöhnlich. Sinnvoll ist es, sich auf größer Ü55 zu beschränken, kleinere sind zu dürre, als dass sich das putzen lohnen würde.
  Meerforellen sind für mich der Bonus, der eben dann und wann beißt. Man fängt sie, man fängt auch mal mehrere, man fängt aber auch häufig nichts! 
  Anfängern im Küstenspinnfischen rate ich, sich zunächst hauptsächlich auf Dorsch und Hornfisch zu konzentrieren. Hier kann man schnell etwas fangen und Erfahrung sammeln sowie das Vertrauen gewinnen, dass man vom Strand wirklich etwas fangen kann!

VII.              Es hat was gebissen, was nun?
  Nach all meinen schlauen Ratschlägen, Rückschlägen und dem ersten Sturz ins Wasser hängt nun tatsächlich ein Fisch am Haken. Was tun? Kommt drauf an.

  Zunächst mal ruhig bleiben, Lage peilen. Sollte der Fisch am Tag beißen, oberflächennah und kräftig kämpfen, spricht alles für die Königin der Ostsee. Die Meerforelle. Glückwunsch. Der Drill sollte hier konsequent und mit flach gehaltener Rute erfolgen, um die gefürchteten Sprünge zu vermeiden. Klappt manchmal, manchmal nicht. Generell sieht man öfter, dass der Angler mehr Angst vor und um die Forelle hat als umgekehrt, was zu einem übervorsichtigen Drill, Fischverlusten und Frust führt. 
  Da Forellen dazu neigen, vorm Kescher nochmal zu explodieren, versuche ich sie nach Möglichkeit vorsichtig rückwärts watend zu stranden. Bisher verlor ich auf diese Art noch keine Forelle. Vorm Kescher dagegen schon mehrere… Allerdings kann das bei richtigen Großforellen ins Auge gehen. Die stranden sich insbesondere bei wenig Welle nur sehr schlecht. Wenn dann ein erfahrener anderer Angler mit einem Kescher bereit steht, ist das sehr hilfreich. Vorsicht bei richtig großen Fischen...die sollte man erst in Ufernähe holen, wenn sie wirklich halbwegs ausgedrillt sind. Die marschieren sonst sehr gern in Steine, Buhnen etc., ohne dass man sie an dem verhältnismäßig leichten Gerät wirksam stoppen kann!

Wichtig ist, vorm Stranden oder Keschern abzuschätzen, ob der Fisch maßig ist!! Forellen sind empfindlich, eine untermaßige wird weder gestrandet noch gekeschert!! Nach Möglichkeit versuche ich sie dann locker zu lassen, damit sie von allein abkommt, was häufig klappt. Ansonsten im Wasser greifen, abhaken, weg. Keine Fotoorgien etc.! Wir reden von einem nicht maßigen, empfindlichen Jungfisch!!

  Dorsche streben im Drill zum Grund und bocken dort. Deshalb drille ich hier mit hoch erhobener Rute, ebenfalls ruhig und konsequent, nicht zu lasch, aber auch nicht auf Teufel komm raus. In der Ostsee gibt’s normalerweise in dem Sinne keine Hindernisse, so dass man entspannt drillen kann. Da die Leos vorm Kescher nicht mehr zu letzten Explosionen neigen, kann man sie keschern. Meist versorge ich den Fisch im Wasser und angel gleich weiter, da die Dorsch truppweise kommen und man so häufiger noch einen oder zwei unmittelbar nach dem ersten bekommt.
  Dorsche sind recht robust, so dass ich auch kleine erstmal kescher und dann abschätze, ob mit oder nicht. Messen tue ich weder bei Dorsch noch bei Mefo, was augenscheinlich zu klein ist, darf schwimmen!! Leider sieht man das häufig anders…

  Bei Hornis ist Spaßdrillen angesagt. Sie kämpfen wie der Teufel, manchmal mehr über als im Wasser. Fischverluste sind normal, stören aber bei den Mengen nicht.

  Den Kescher nutze ich hier ebenfalls, da man beim rausheben sonst nochmal viele verliert.

VIII.            Der Wind, das Wetter und die Welle
  Der häufigste Grund, dass ich nicht vom Strand angel, ist der Wind bzw. die Welle. Ein sinnvolles Angeln ist über einer Windstärke von ca. 3- 4 auflandig nicht mehr möglich. Wenn die Wellen über ca. 30cm werden, wird es ebenfalls schwierig. Sollten die Wellen sich gar schon auf der ersten Sandbank brechen, wo ich eigentlich hin will, hat sich das meistens mit dem Trip. Ablandige Winde sind eher unkritisch, ich stand auch schon bei ner ablandigen 8 und Niedrigwasser sehr weit im Wasser und habe Dorsche geangelt.

  Bevor ich los fahre, checke ich normalerweise den Windfinder sowie diverse Webcams mit Blick auf die Ostsee. Damit ist eine sehr gute Abschätzung möglich, ob es Sinn macht, sich ans Wasser zu begeben. Den Windfinder findet man unter www.windfinder.com und kann sich hier einen nahegelegenen Ort aussuchen.  Auch der Seewetterdienst des Deutschen Wetterdienstes ist hilfreich. Der findet sich unter http://www.dwd.de/DE/fachnutzer/schifffahrt/schifffahrt_node.html .
  Ansonsten ist mir das Wetter ziemlich egal. Ich hatte schon Fische bei Badewetter mit Touris im Wasser neben mir, bei Nebel, Eiseskälte, Regen, bei Sonne, bei allem dazwischen. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt. Sofern es die Zeit und die Bedingungen zulassen, ist der Rest eher nebensächlich.

IX.                Bekleidung
An der Küste ist es immer kälter als zu Hause. Immer. Wichtiger Grundsatz, immer beachten. Etwas schwitzen auf dem Weg zum Strand wird man immer, dafür friert man aber auch im Wasser nicht.
Ich ziehe im Winter bis zu drei Unterkleidung übereinander an. Thermounterwäsche, warme Socken, Kniestrümpfe, darüber die erste Lage Fleece, darüber die zweite, dann Wathose und Watjacke. Die Watjacke gehört über die Hose...die darf nass werden. Wichtig ist auch eine warme Mütze, ein Pudel ohne Bommel (wegen der Kopflampe).
Je nach Wetter lass ich ein oder zwei Lagen weg. Minimalausstattung sind aber Kniestrümpfe. Warum? Nahezu alle Wathosen mit festen Stiefeln scheuern am Übergang von Hose zum Stiefel. Das gibt ganz böse, großflächige, schlecht heilende Scheuerstellen. Absolut kein Vergnügen!

Handschuhe nutze ich nicht, da ich bisher keine fand, die wärmend sind und trotzdem Gefühl in den Fingern lassen. Diesbezüglich such ich noch.

X.                  Verhalten am Strand
  Es gibt ja den berühmten Küstenknigge. Schon mal eine gute Grundlage.
  Man sollte meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall einen gehörigen Abstand von ca. doppelter Wurfweite zum nächsten Angler halten. Die Ostsee ist groß genug für alle, fast immer und überall. Wenn man natürlich vorher schnackt und sich entschließt, gemeinsam zu angeln, ist das ok. Aber bei Fremden halte ich nach einem kurzen Gruß ansonsten gehörigen Abstand von anderen Anglern. Was gar nicht geht ist, vor anderen Anglern lang zu waten. Dahinter ist ok.
  Außerdem hinterlässt man natürlich keinen Müll, Schnurreste etc. am Strand. 
  Sollte man seine Fische gleich am Strand sauber machen, sollten danach weder Dorschreste ohne Filets noch das ganze Gekröse auf dem Weg liegen…bissel abseits hinterm Stein kümmern sich schon die Möwen drum.

XI.                Sicherheit
  Watangeln ist weder gefährlich noch mit großen Risiken behaftet, wenn man sein Hirn benutzt! An steinigen Stränden watet man vorsichtig, prägt sich einen gangbaren Weg ein, steigt nicht auf rutschige große Steine und schon passiert nix. Außerdem sollte man zum Angeln möglichst sicher stehen auf einer Sandfläche oder so. 

Es ist nicht sinnvoll, bis an die Ohren zu waten, auf einen Stein zu klettern und zu angeln. Allein die Wellen bringen einen schnell aus dem Gleichgewicht, wenn dann noch ein Fisch dazu kommt, ist das Bad vorprogrammiert!  Aus dem gleichen Grund krabbelt man nicht auf den Buhnenreihen rum! Aus meiner Erfahrung ist das größte Risiko, dass man zu ambitioniert watet, von einer Welle angehoben wird und keinen festen Stand mehr bekommt!! Das geht sehr schnell, tiefer als gute Bauchtiefe wate ich nicht mehr!!
  Im Falle eines Sturzes oder Bades gilt es ruhig zu bleiben. Man steht ja nicht so tief im Wasser. Schlimmstenfalls ist man nass. Und nein, eine vollgelaufene Wathose zieht einen nicht runter. Es ist viel schlimmer- die Beine bekommen durch die Luft da drin Auftrieb, so dass man kaum die Füße auf den Boden kriegt!! Dann bleibt nur schwimmen!! Und dann so schnell wie möglich auf die Beine kommen und ggf. raus aus dem Wasser. Eventuell die Rute etc. loslassen und auf keinen Fall in Panik geraten! Das Risiko so dicht vorm Strand ist begrenzt, wenn man ruhig bleibt. 

Wenn man bei kalten Luft- und Wassertemperaturen am Strand ist, auf keinen Fall die Wathose ausziehen. Sie ist, zumindest bei Neopren, die wirksamste Isolierung gegen die Kälte und den Wind, auch wenn Wasser drin ist und das Unterzeug nass ist!! Wenn man einen Watgürtel und eine gut sitzende Wathose trägt, ist der Wassereinbruch begrenzt. Das schafft der Körper aufzuheizen. Sobald man aber im nassen Zeug im Wind steht, besteht das realistische Risiko zu unterkühlen!! Dann ab zum Auto, Heizung aufdrehen, nach Hause, heiße Dusche und Tee...dann bleibt so ein Unfall folgenlos, von den Lachern oder besorgten Gesichtern eventueller Zuschauer abgesehen.

Ich hatte es aber auch schon, dass ich aufgrund optimierter Bekleidung nahezu trocken blieb, so dass ich einfach erfrischt weiter geangelt habe. Aber das passiert eher im Sommer.

  Außerdem ist es ratsam, seinen Kram (Handy, Autoschlüssel, Papiere etc.) wasserdicht zu verpacken. Ich persönlich packe Papiere in Zipp Beutel, ebenso den Autoschlüssel, mein Handy ist wasserdicht. Das vermeidet, dass ein Bad am Ende teuer wird.

XII.              Fischernetze
Ein häufiges Ärgernis an der Küste sind die Stellnetze der Fischer, teilweise knapp außerhalb der Wurfweite. Was tun, wenn die Netze scheinbar lückenlos stehen?
Kommt drauf an: Habe ich genügend Zeit, wechsel ich dann gern noch die Stelle, sofern absehbar ist, dass dort keine stehen sollten.
Andererseits haben die Netze immer Lücken und sind auf eine bestimmte Fischgröße angepasst. Das heißt, man kann dahinter durchaus Fische fangen. Meinen größten Dorsch von Ü70 vom Strand fing ich hinter einem Netz. Außerdem ziehen die Fische auch parallel zum Strand, so dass nicht alles im Netz landet.
Letzlich ist das Einstellungssache. Ein Versuch kann lohnen, aber die Fahnenreihe drückt natürlich die Motivation.

XIII.            Ein Exkurs
  Kein wirkliches Küstenspinnfischen aber ein vielversprechende Möglichkeit, auch unter unpassenden Bedingungen an den Fisch zu kommen, sind Molen und Seebrücken. Auch hier ist eine aktive Angelei mit Kunstködern möglich. Köder der Wahl ist ein brauner Gummifisch um die 10cm mit einem Jigkopfgewicht je nach Bedingungen. Diesen langsam einjiggen oder faulenzen bringt auch Dorsche. Natürlich funktioniert auch das nicht im Sturm, aber länger als waten am Strand.
  Auch Hornfisch und Mefo kann man mit Blinkern von Molen und Seebrücken fangen.
  Man sollte daran denken, ein Landegerät in Form eines Seilkeschers oder langstieligen normalen Keschers zu dabei zu haben. Ich weiß von Meterdorschen und 80er Mefos, die auf diese Art gefangen wurden und dann bis zum Strand gedrillt werden mussten!! Kleine kann man heben, aber hier kann auch mal ein richtiger Klopper beißen…

Sehr gut funktioniert auch ein Meerforellenblinker in Verbindung mit einem halben (2 oder 3 Haken) Heringsvorfach als "Springerfliegen" sozusagen. Fliegt wie Sau und bringt von Mole und Seebrücke Dorsch, Makrelen, Heringe und Hornfisch ans Band. Schneider ist man auf diese Art und Weise insbesondere im Sommer selten.


  XIV: Was man gar nicht tut:
Zum Schluss ein paar mahnende Worte. Es gibt ein paar Dinge, die kein vernünftiger Küstenangler tut und was auch gar nicht gern gesehen wird. Zunächst ist da die Entnahme gefärbter, brauner Forellen. Also von Fischen im Laichkleid auf dem Weg zum oder vom Laichen. Diese Fische sind teils aggressiv vorm Laichen und danach extrem ausgehungert und dürre. Sie zu fangen ist insbesondere in der Nähe der Laichgewässer keine Schwierigkeit! Weder eine Herausforderung noch sportlich. Auch wenn es zu bestimmten Zeiten unglücklicherweise erlaubt ist und die Fische Maß haben, tut man es nicht. 
Genauso ungehörig ist die erlebte Praxis, dass jede Forelle, ob spindeldürr, untermaßig, knapp maßig oder sonstwas vor den Kopf bekommt und im Rucksack verschwindet. Es kann im Winter passieren, dass man einen Schwarm halbwüchsiger Mefos, sogenannter Grönländer antrifft. Diese sind meistens knapp maßig oder leicht darunter. Und wenn die dann beißen, kann man schon mal das Fanglimit erreichen. Das ist aber ausdrücklich keine Mussbestimmung, es auch auszuschöpfen. Wer jemals den Unterschied eines 45er Grönländers zu einem 70er Überspringer gesehen hat, wird das genauso sehen. Ich bin beileibe kein Vertreter von Catch und Release, aber man sollte Maß halten.   
Ähnlich ist es bei Dorschen. An bestimmten Tagen erwischt man auch mal 10 Stück, alle um das Maß rum. Die müssen nicht alle mit. Ich sortiere auch alle spindeldürren aus, die sollen wachsen und als knackige Kämpfer wiederkommen.   
Und auch Hornfische sind Fische! Es gehört sich nicht, die zappelnd am Strand in der Sonne eintrocknen zu lassen. Die werden genauso versorgt, wie alle anderen Fische auch. Und wenn man genug für sich hat, reicht es auch!!   
Ich möchte das so verstanden wissen, dass jeder an diese wunderschöne Angelart mit Maß und Gehirn ran geht!  


XV.  Literatur und Internet
Es gibt auch ein paar Bücher über die Angelei an der Küste, Schwerpunkt ist hier die Meerforelle. Die Küstenangelei auf Dorsch ist sehr stark unterrepräsentiert.   
Da wären zunächst die Angelführer der Rapsbande.  Hier findet ihr einerseits Hinweise zu den Küstenplätzen entlang der Ostseeküsten, andererseits aber auch ein gutes Buch mit den Grundlagen zur Mefoangelei.   
Das gleiche gibt’s im Prinzip auch nochmal von North Guiding, teils etwas besser, teils schlechter, die Bücher ergänzen sich.  Ich habe sowohl die Meerforellenbücher als auch die Angelführer aus beiden Quellen.    
Neues „Standardwerk“ ist wohl „Küstenangeln mit Profitaktiken“ von Bursell und Ovesen. Zwei Drittel sind gut, das letzte Drittel bräuchte ich nicht. Da geht’s nur um irgendwelche komischen Hakenbefestigungstechniken. Insgesamt aber lesenwert.   
Außerdem gibt’s noch“ Meerforellen und Lachse“ von Weissert und Hasenkrug, leider liegt der Schwerpunkt hier nicht auf dem Strandangeln.   
Ich besitze leider auch „Watfischen an Nord- und Ostsee“ von Strehlow. Ein absoluter Fehlkauf. Mein kleiner Artikel hier enthält ohne jede Arroganz mehr Information.   
Brauchbar mit einigen Hinweisen zum Küstenspinnfischen ist das Sonderheft Dorsch der Zeitschrift Blinker.   
Ein interessantes Kleinod ohne Schwerpunkt aufs Spinnfischen ist das Buch „Wir angeln in der Ostsee“  von Ulrich Basan. Man lernt nicht viel, aber es ist historisch interessant!  

Sehr schön und hilfreich ist auch die Internetseite von Rosi: http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/ .

Sehr gut fand ich auch diese Anleitung für Einsteiger, insbesondere auf Meerforelle: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104906 . In vielen Punkten sind wir einer Meinung  .   

   [FONT=&quot]So, nun aber ran ans Wasser. [/FONT]


----------



## bukare

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Bärenstark! #6
Auf genau sowas haben hier schon viele gewartet und endlich hat sich mal einer aufgeraft und viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert.
Meinen Respekt hast du. Finde die Machart auch gut, wenn es spezieller wird, kann man ja noch mal nachfragen.

Danke

PS.  Könnte der Mod doch irgendwie oben mit annageln!


----------



## bacalo

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Mensch Vermesser-KLASSE!!
Auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala 
für aussagefähige/informative Beiträge vergebe ich eine 9,9:m.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen#6

Gruß
Peter


----------



## strignatz

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Klasse bericht! Vielen Dank dafür. Beeindruckend was du  dir alles z. T. Selbst beigebracht hast. 

Gruß


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

war klar das sowas nur von dir kommen kann  1a


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Tja DocDorsch, ich hab mir das tatsächlich soweit selbst beigebracht. Mittlerweile bin ich mit den regelmäßigen Erfolgen zufrieden. Eventuell verhindert meine kleine Gebrauchsanweisung eine Menge von dem Frust, den ich noch hatte.

Und auch Danke an den Rest. Denn hat sich die Arbeit ja gelohnt.


----------



## GandRalf

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Moderation!

 Bitte oben anpinnen!!!#6


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

#6 eine geniale Zusammenfassung - auch meiner - 

Küstenspinnfischerfahrungen in 2014|wavey:


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Tja DocDorsch, ich hab mir das tatsächlich soweit selbst beigebracht. Mittlerweile bin ich mit den regelmäßigen Erfolgen zufrieden. Eventuell verhindert meine kleine Gebrauchsanweisung eine Menge von dem Frust, den ich noch hatte.
> 
> Und Danke an den Rest. Denn hat sich die Arbeit ja gelohnt.



ach du schlumpf das war doch als kompliment gemeint


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ach du schlumpf das war doch als kompliment gemeint



Weiß ich  . Alles gut.

Wenn du mit deinen Erfahrungen was anders siehst oder Ergänzungen hast...


----------



## Graf Cartman

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Echt Klasse Beitrag. #6

Sehr gut und verständlich geschrieben.
Da hat sich jemand wirklich viel Arbeit gemacht. 
Mein Respekt dafür. 

Petri Heil 

Graf Cartman


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super und ganz großes
*D A N K E !!!!!*
dafür.....


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Danke Thomas. Kannste auch für´s Magazin nehmen, wenn du magst.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Gerne und nochmal danke auch dafür!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Nochmal umstrukturiert, damit das Logik hat.


----------



## Relgna

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich danke dir für diese Zusammenfassung, das gibt mir Mut als Anfänger und vorallem sehe ich mich oft in meinem Denken übers Angel  bestätigt, wird man doch gerade als Anfänger schnell verunsicher.
Aber nach dem ich das jetzt gelesen habe freue ich mich schon auf das erstemal Angeln an der Küste. 
Noch mals danke.
Gruss
Lullu

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super #6

Da gibt es einfach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
#r#r
Respekt vor so viel Arbeit!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Tolle Arbeit#6


----------



## Rhönräuber

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super !!!!!!

Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Da bekomme ich richtig Lust loszuziehen, nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr ist es hoffentlich soweit


----------



## mathei

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

mensch matze. klasse


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Danke danke. Anscheinend hab ich ja einen Nerv getroffen mit meinem Text...


----------



## Borsti78

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Danke
Hut ab und großen Respekt für deine Arbeit und Ausdauer#6


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super nahe zu perfekt Hut ab....#r


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super gemacht,alles was man zum starten wissen sollte,einfach und sehr informativ!

Danke


----------



## Prof. van Helsing

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich bin restlos begeistert ,
das spornt mich gleich nochmehr an einen Trip an die Küste zu unternehmen !


----------



## eggeuser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Supergut geschrieben, macht echt Spaß dies zu lesen.
 Kleine Anmerkung zu sonstiger Ausrüstung: 
 nach meinem ersten Bad in der Ostsee gehe ich nie wieder ohne Watstock, bringt viel mehr Standsicherheit beim Waten


----------



## KptIglo

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Vielen Dank, 1A das ist mir als Anfänger eine große Hilfe!!:m


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

jetzt ist der Matze auch noch Autor................sehr gut geschrieben!!!! Bei einigen Zeilen hab ich echt geschmunzelt.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich glaube ich weiß bei welchen Teilen du geschmunzelt hast :vik: ...


----------



## Aronson1

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Kann mich auch nur bedanken! Suche gerade den `Einstieg`und dieser Bericht öffnet schon einige Türen. Hut ab für die Mühe!


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Toller Beitrag.

Gibt nix hinzuzufügen!|wavey:


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Toll geschrieben...#6#6


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich kann nur zustimmen. Sehr gute Hinweise, toll geschrieben. Viele Aufmersamkeiten.


----------



## namycasch

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Petri.

Man, was für eine Informationsflut.

Besser geht es nicht.

Respekt und vielen Dank.

Petri und immer eine trockene Wathose.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super!
Das heißt dann im Umkehrschluß, dass Ende April eigentlich mit allen Fischarten zu rechnen ist?

(Da möchte ich nämlich los :m)

Oder doch lieber im März??? |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich werde mich nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, die Wassertemperatur im März/ April zu prognostizieren  .

GRUNDSÄTZLICH und je nach Witterung KANNST du Ende April mit allen Arten rechnen, ja!

Ach und zum Watstock: Ich sehe ihn nicht als große Hilfe, sondern als zusätzlichen Ballast...und nutze ihn daher nicht.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Soviel Info's bekommt man selbst in einer " Fachzeitschrift " nicht . Echt klasse und von mir Note 1 |good:


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich finde das ja gut, dass ich hier anscheinend eine Lücke gefunden habe.

Ich hatte das aufgrund der Vielzahl der Fragen verschiedener Leute irgendwie vermutet, dass hier eine Lücke klafft.


----------



## SveMa

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Eine super Zusammenfassung vermesser, vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Mich würden abweichende Erfahrungen interessieren...ich lern gern noch dazu!!

Euer Lob ehrt mich! Andersartige Meinungen und Erfahrungen würden zu weiteren Erkenntnissen führen...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

auch an dieser stelle noch mal#6

ich habe mindestens 1-1,5 jahre gebraucht um einigermaßen an der küste klarzukommen...
wenn man keine erfahrenen freunde usw hat, die einen in diese angelei einführen, muss man halt einfach sehr oft am wasser sein!!!
wie oft stand ich mitten im fisch und habe mich gewundert, warum ausgerechnet ich nichts fange...|rolleyes

ein paar kleinigkeiten...
welcher mefoangler steht auf glasklares wasser???

wenn man irgendwie die wahl hat, sollte man immer trübes wasser bevorzugen(nur starke kreide/lehm-trübung ist nicht so geil)

auch von januar-märz kann man gut fangen...entscheidend ist immer die wassertemperatur...unter 2° wird´s meistens sehr zäh...

für unser gebiet würde ich auch von springerfliegen abraten(und einsteigern erst recht), aber es gibt situationen und strände an denen man fliegen fischen muss um erfolgreich zu sein(ob am sbiro, springer...ist egal)

eigentlich würde ein einziger köder ausreichen...zb der snaps.
je nach strandabschnitt in 20, 25, oder 30g und in ein paar farben...
eigentlich fängt jede farbe.
wenn man irgendwas natürliches, was knalliges(winter, welle, oder trübes wasser) und dann noch silber und kupfer dabei hat, ist man auf der sicheren seite...damit fängt man überall alles...

ABER...
die einzige regel, die es beim mefoangeln gibt ist die, dass es keine regeln gibt!!!

es gibt einfach zeiten, an denen ganze strandabschnitte fast fischleer sind...einige kilometer weiter fängt man sich dumm und dusselig...
mal fängt man im winter bei 1-2° wassertemperatur und glasklarem wasser sehr gut, dann schneidert man im frühjahr an den besten stränden tagelang ab, obwohl wind, wasser und strömung passen...

und bis man diese ganzen geschichten einigermaßen versteht, vergehen sehr, sehr viele angeltage!!!
(eine hungrige trulla zu fangen, wenn sie denn da ist, ist kinderleicht...man muss nur den richtigen strand finden und ausdauer haben)


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

ach ja...bei uns benötigt man wirklich keinen watstock...aber in vielen anderen ecken ja...da bricht man sich sonst die beine...
n holzstiel reicht ja aus...


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Vielen Dank, das hilft auch einem Franken weiter


----------



## Tino

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, die Wassertemperatur im März/ April zu prognostizieren  .
> 
> GRUNDSÄTZLICH und je nach Witterung KANNST du Ende April mit allen Arten rechnen, ja!
> 
> Ach und zum Watstock: Ich sehe ihn nicht als große Hilfe, sondern als zusätzlichen Ballast...und nutze ihn daher nicht.




Oha,da hast du dich spätestens dann mit dem Watstock "vermessen" wenn du in Steinbeck oder der Boltenhagener Steilküste Angeln möchtest.
Da lernt man das dritte Bein mehr als zu schätzen.

Wenn keinen Watstock,sage auch dazu,dass du kompromisslos Sandstrände meinst ,wo man nicht mal besoffen hinfallen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Eines würde mich interessieren, was die Profis dazu meinen.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren im Dezember mal einen Fisch dran...:c, an der Ostküste Fehmarn. Gebissen auf einen Pilgrim  in voller Wurfdistanz. Und dann stand die Rute im Halbkreis und blieb auch so stehen. Absolut an der Belastungsgrenze. Ein Paar Meter bekam ich Ihn her, bis eine kurze aber entschlossene Flucht folgte, alles noch weit draußen. Das Spiel wiederholte sich noch einige Male, bis, nun schon näher an Land die Schnur locker wurde...#q: Abriss...

Der Fisch war kein einziges Mal an der Oberfläche, gespritzt hat da gar nichts. Wenn es mir im Süßwasser passiert wäre, würde ich auf einen Hecht 90+ tippen. Aber so???

Hin und wieder kommt mir die Erinnerung hoch...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## ttt134

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Toll! #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Das nenn ich mal einen brauchbaren Trööt, Vermesser!#6

@Kohlmeise

Ich hab mal gesehen, wie ein Uferangler bei Dranske(Rügen) 'ne gefühlte Stunde mit einem sehr großen Lachs gerungen hat...

Klingt vom Drill her aber eher nicht danach, vielleicht ein kapitaler Dorsch...#h


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Sollte man bei so großen Fischen eher "stranden"?

Ich persönlich würde versuchen den Fisch da müde zu machen wo am wenigsten Hindernisse sind denk ich...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

kohlmeise, 
das war wohl n dicker dorsch...


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich persönlich wate auch beispielsweise in Stoltera, Bukspitze oder Wittenbeck oder Steinbeck (nur zweimal gewesen) ohne Stock. Schließe allerdings nicht aus, dass ein Stock nützlich sein kann. Mich nervt er.

Ich tippe auch auf Großdorsch...

Und ich handhabe es so, dass ich versuche, alles außer Mefo auf der Sandbank zu keschern. Bei Mefo kommt es drauf an... Ist das Risiko, den Fisch beim Rückweg zu verlieren größer oder das Risiko, dass sie vorm Kescher explodiert... Das kommt auf Strand und Fisch an.

Generell ist mein Watkescher groß genug für (fast) alles, was beißen könnte. 

Ein Ü80er Hecht im Bodden flutschte problemlos mit Luft rein  .


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

und ich nutze höchstens vom belly mal n kescher...aber eigentlich gar nicht mehr...die dinger nerven mich.
wenn ich mal eine mitnehmen möchte, wird gestrandet...ansonsten alles im wasser abgehakt.

wenn man unerfahren in sachen watangeln ist und auch noch nicht viel mit spritzigen trullas zu tun hatte, hat man zum anfang eh oft probleme mit der landung...gerade die großen verliert man da öfter mal


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

kapitaler Dorsch, ok..., ab wann spricht man den von "kapital". Hatte mal vom Kleinboot einen 73er, der ließ sich schon gut pumpen...|kopfkrat

Was anderes noch: Macht es eigentlich Sinn, Strecke zu machen, d.h. 5 Würfe, 50m weiter..., oder ist es besser, auf den Fisch zu warten?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



> Was anderes noch: Macht es eigentlich Sinn, Strecke zu machen, d.h. 5 Würfe, 50m weiter..., oder ist es besser, auf den Fisch zu warten?


*Die* filosofische Frage der Fragen beim Küstenspinnen.

Da kommen sicher ne Menge Argumente für beide Annahmen...


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Servus Steffen



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was anderes noch: Macht es eigentlich Sinn, Strecke zu machen, d.h. 5 Würfe, 50m weiter..., oder ist es besser, auf den Fisch zu warten?



Also, das kommt immer darauf an, was man unter "Strecke machen" versteht...

Als eingefleischter Mittelgebirgs-Flifi und absoluter Küsten-Newbie verschlug es mich vorletzte Woche an Fehmarns Küsten (tolle Ferienwohnung in Klausdorf).
Das Watzeug wie auch die Fusselpeitsche war vorsorglich eingepackt, aber geplant war nichts.
Nach mehreren entspannten Strandspaziergängen bei 6-7 aus NE mit Familie, netten Gesprächen mit anderen Spaziergängern (wie sich herausstellte alles Angler die auf besseres Wetter warteten) entschloß ich mich, nach Wetterbesserung doch noch für einen "Wassereinsatz".
Meinen Mädels drückte ich 20 Euro für den Italiener in Burg auf ein Eis in die Hand und fing sogar meine erste Silberne 40er.
So gesehen machte ich Strecke... etliche Kilometer, aber nicht mit dem Ziel nach Fisch, sondern der Erholung wegen und eben als Angler - immer mit nem Bilck aufs Wasser.
So findet man den "Leo-Grund" und lange Sanbänke...
auf den passenden Wind gewartet und probiert - hat funktioniert #6.
Was sagt uns das?
Guggn ist manchmal mehr Wert, als krampfhaft das Wasser zu durchpflügen 

MeFo Gruß
René

PS: Vielen Dank an den "Vermesser" für sein ausführliches Posting #6


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Kapital vom Strand Ü70  .

Generell muss jeder selber das Risiko einschätzen. Krieg ich den Fisch zum Strand oder nicht. Bisschen Welle hilft.

Aber Observer hat recht, anfangs verliert man mehr Mefos als nötig...

Strecke machen.. Tja ich mach nur wenig mehr Strecke als von meinem Standort in Wurfweite is  .


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die* filosofische Frage der Fragen beim Küstenspinnen.
> 
> Da kommen sicher ne Menge Argumente für beide Annahmen...



DAS weiß keiner. Beides geht. Reiher oder Kormoran, wie Strehlow das nennt  .

Ich mach den Reiher auf sorgfältig ausgesuchten Plätzen...


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Meine Konsequenz nach viel Lehrgeld war: eine gute Stelle, die aktiven Fische ziehen und suchen Nahrung, die satten beissen eh nicht.
Strukturänderungen, Strömungen, Süsswasserzuläufe sind Magneten. Noch besser Sandaalschwärme. Die lieben die Brackwasserzonen. Wichtig noch- Wurftechnik. Weite ist ein Vorteil.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Auch von mir Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> kapitaler Dorsch, ok..., ab wann spricht man den von "kapital". Hatte mal vom Kleinboot einen 73er, der ließ sich schon gut pumpen...|kopfkrat


 
Mann kann den Drill eines Dorsches von Land, absolut nicht mit dem vom Boot vergleichen. Hat man einen Dorsch vom Boot aus erst einmal vom Grund weg, dann geht ihm oft sehr schnell die Luft aus. Drillt man einen Dorsch von Land aus, dann befindet er sich ständig am Grund und nutzt das entsprechend aus und dann noch die weichere Rute.

Ich hatte auf der Brandungsrute mal einen von 98cm, selbst da habe ich die ersten 5 Minuten gedacht ich hätte einen Hänger, bis der sich mal bewegte und dann wurde es sehr zäh, bis ich den am Strand hatte und Prompt im Brandungssaum war er auch schon ausgeschlitzt. Nur durch einen Sprung ins Wasser konnte ich den noch landen, war allerdings patschnass. Manche Dinge vergisst man nie, auch wenn das jetzt schon 15 Jahre her ist.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Stimmt absolut (wenns bei mir auch noch länger her ist, weit über 20 Jahre): 
Hatte auch mal so ein Vieh auf der Westmole Puttgarden an der Brandungsrute, das war irre, nicht zu vergleichen mit Drills vom Kutter.

Und auch beim spinnfischen ist so ein 50er schon was ganz anderes als mit Kuttergerät (selbst wenn man da "leichtes" hat)..

Vergleichbar noch am ehestens vom Boot aus, wenn die Dorsche flach stehen, wo man auch Spinngerät nutzen kann.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Stimmt, liegt auch am deutlich ungünstigeren Winkel. Ich fische von Boot und Strand vergleichbares Gerät, trotzdem hat man vom Strand weitaus mehr zu tun mit mittleren Dorschen.

Vermutlich liegts auch stark daran, wie schon angesprochen, dass Dorsche schnell die Lust verlieren, wenn sie vom Grund weg sind...was vom Strand nicht klappt.


----------



## shogun zander

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Danke! ....Du solltest ein Buch schreiben! Große Klasse!!!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Hehe, soweit würde ich nicht gehen. Letztlich bin ich noch Anfänger.

Ich fand nur, dass es eventuell ist, wenn man für Einsteiger und Urlauber das mal komprimiert...wenn mir noch was einfällt, ergänze ich das.


----------



## Fliegenfliegen

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Toll, die Anleitung hat mir als Anfänger sehr gut gefallen. Bin aktuell am Überlegen wann ich mal an die Küste komme. Dann werde  ich die Anleitung auf jeden Fall auch umsetzen.

Grüße und tight lines 
Carsten


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

So, Literatur ergänzt!


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Haste wirklich echt super geschrieben !!!!!!!
Das einzige, was ich anders angehen würde; Fisch im Drill und rückwärts aus dem Wasser ? Und der (restliche) Schwarm zieht weiter ?? 

Gruß
Uwe

PS. würde auch Dorsch tippen....hatte auf Als mal einen 82 er rausgeholt vom Strand......kein typisches Klopfen ...stand einfach, oder zog.....


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Naja, ich geh von den Verhältnissen aus, die ich kenne...da kannste maximal 30, 40m waten normalerweise.

Da geh ich das Risiko ein..


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Habe eben erst das erste Posting gelesen, grosse Klasse der Beitrag.
Ich angel seit 2001 regelmässig an der Küste und hätte sowas damals gerne gehabt. Für jeden Einsteiger sehr wertvoll.


----------



## Relgna

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Schade das das so Enden tut, komisch,  komisch.

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Nö, endet nicht so - aufgeräumt...


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Danke!!!!


----------



## Andal

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Weil ja auf geräumt wurde, wiederhole ich mich gerne. Schreib weiter, wie dir die Feder gewachsen ist. Solche Anleitungen und Ratgeber braucht das Forum! #6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



> Springerfliegen verwende ich nach einigen Versuchen aus verschiedenen  Gründen nicht mehr. Sie kosten Wurfweite, verdoppeln die Hängergefahr,  neigen im Drill zum Verhängen am Boden und bringen meiner Meinung nach  kaum zusätzliche Fänge. Der Aufwand überwiegt einfach den Nutzen.



Diesen Punkt sehe ich komplett anders! Ohne Springerfliege würde ich nicht mehr losgehen. Hänger hab ich damit noch nie gehabt, lediglich bei vorkommendem Kraut ist eine Springerfliege etwas nerviger.

Die Springerfliege hat mir schon oftmals den Tag gerettet, sowohl auf Dorsch, als auch auf Meerforelle.

Was man bei der Springerfliege auf jedenfall beherzigen sollte: sie muss runterrutschen können (!) und das Vorfach sollte schon 0,33-0,35iger FC haben. Dann reisst da auch nichts ab.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Über die Springerfliegen müssen wir uns nochmal austauschen. Vom Boot fang ich da gut mit, ne Trolle  .


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Moin, was das Thema Springerfliege angeht kann ich berichten das auch viele dänische Kollegen darauf schwören!

Ich finde das muss jeder für sich selbst ausprobieren!Die meisten lassen es jedoch irgendwann!

Bin auch eher für die getrennte geschichte!

D.h entweder Blinker/Wobbler oder Sbiro mit fliege bzw blinker ohne haken und dahinter nen vorfach mit Fliege!

Lg Maik


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Es gibt Tage, gerade hier in der Kieler Förde im Frühjahr, da bringt die Springerfliege 20 von 20 Kontakten. Ich kann mich an Gelegenheiten erinnern bei denen ich den Drilling vom Blinker abgemacht habe weil er nur noch störte. Ein Spiro läßt sich z.B. bei kräftigem Wind nicht immer so gut fischen. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Strände z.B. an der offenen Küste im Spätsommer, da kann man gar nichts anderes durch Kraut und Steine ziehen als einen einzelnen Spinnköder mit krautgeschütztem Einzelhaken. 

Man sollte zumindest damit umgehen können sonst kann es gerade im Frühjahr schnell angehen dass man am Strand steht und wirklich blass aussieht.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Moin, was das Thema Springerfliege angeht kann ich berichten das auch viele dänische Kollegen darauf schwören!
> 
> Ich finde das muss jeder für sich selbst ausprobieren!Die meisten lassen es jedoch irgendwann!
> 
> Bin auch eher für die getrennte geschichte!



... ich auch! 

Hatte zwischdurch auch mal mit Springerfliege probiert (feste und auch verschiebbare Systeme), aber nachdem mir ein richtig guter Fisch ein gerade frisch gebundenes System gesprengt hat, war's damit vorbei ...




Mefomaik schrieb:


> D.h entweder Blinker/Wobbler oder Sbiro mit fliege bzw blinker ohne haken und dahinter nen vorfach mit Fliege!



... oder eben mit der Fliegenrute ... die Unzufriedenheit beim Angeln mit Springerfliege, brachte mich zu der Endscheidung, mir das Fliegenfischen anzueignen!:m


@Vermesser: 
Großes Dankeschön und Respekt für die Arbeit und Mühe, die Du Dir hier gemacht hast, um Meerforellen-Einsteigern ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen!

Ich angle inzwischen seit über zwanzig Jahren auf Meerforelle und kann Dir sagen, das Deine Ausführungen im Großen und Ganzen mit meinen Erfahrungen übereinstimmen (vor allem auch die guten Erfolge an eher "lehrbuchuntypischen" Sand- und Buhnenstränden) ... ganz große Klasse!!!#6

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich bin ein ganz klarer Befürworter der springerfliege! Nach meinen Erfahrungen bringt eine Springerfliege mit entsprechender Körderführung nicht mal eben an schlechten Tagen die "eine Bonus-Forelle, die man sonst nicht gehakt hätte", sondern - wenn ich meine Jahresstatistiken mal auswerte - je nach Jahreszeit ca. 50 % der Fänge! War früher auch ausschließlich mit Blinker unterwegs und muss sagen, dass die Fänge (bei mir!) deutlich schlechter waren. Hab übrigens auf Springerfliege auch meine größte Mefo gefangen (ü 70), außerdem schon einige Male Dubletten gehabt.
Zum Thema Montage bin ich ganz klar gegen die Rutschmontagen - gibt nur Vertüdelungen und hat bei Mefo in der praxis meiner Meinung nach keine großen Vorteile - hab bisher zumindest wenig Mefos auf Springerfliege verloren. Was Dorsche angeht, besteht natürlich schon das Risiko, dass ein auf Fliege gehakter Dorsch zum Grund strebt und dann ein Hänger des Blinkers oder Wobblers resultiert - nehme ich allerdings in Kauf und versuche Dorsche zügig zu drillen.
Ich verwende nur starre, einfach gehaltene Montagen, d.h. Vorfach mit Pitzenbauerring an geflochtene Hauptschnur, an Pitzenbauerring zusätzlich kurzes Stück Fluo mit Fliege.
Wie gesagt, alles meine Erfahrungen, bin so allerdings sehr erfolgreich!


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Das klingt erstmal einfach und gut. Wie lang nimmst du das Fluostück vom Ring/ Wirbel zur Springerfliege? Wenn dann wäre das nämlich meine bevorzugte Variante einer optioneln Springerfliege, die bei Bedarf mit eingehängt wird ohne Umbauten...

Ich habe ohnehin oben und unten am Fluovorfach einen Wirbel...


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das klingt erstmal einfach und gut. Wie lang nimmst du das Fluostück vom Ring/ Wirbel zur Springerfliege? Wenn dann wäre das nämlich meine bevorzugte Variante einer optioneln Springerfliege, die bei Bedarf mit eingehängt wird ohne Umbauten...
> 
> Ich habe ohnehin oben und unten am Fluovorfach einen Wirbel...



Ich persönlich nehme zur Verbindung Hauptschnur - Fluo einen kleinen Pitzenbauerring. Einen zusätzlichen Wirbel finde ich zu klobig und fängt auch mehr Kraut. An diesen filigranen Ring knote ich einfach den Fluo-Seitenarm für die Fliege (höchstens 10 cm).
Ist einfach und funzt super.
Wenn man mit Springerfliege angelt, sollte man beachten, dass man bzgl. der Köderführung ab und zu mal nen Spin-Stop einbaut, ansonsten natürlich schön zügig führt. Die bisse kommen dann oft direkt in der Absinkphase.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ok, danke. So war mein Plan ungefähr. Probier ich mal, macht wenig Aufwand, im Zweifel kann ich sie abhängen...

Ich persönlich bevorzuge zwei Wirbel, einen oben, einen unten, um Drall der Blinker von der Hauptschnur fernzuhalten.


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super, genau so sollte es sein.#6


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

guter und informativer bericht. sehr gut#6


----------



## hugokiel

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

@vermesser: Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön! Dein Beitrag ist mit !!!Herzblut!!! geschrieben #h


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Von mir auch ein großes Dankeschön #6#6#6 

Hat mir nochmal einen Anreiz gegeben und mich motiviert weiter vom Strand zu angeln, obwohl ich auf Kunstköder da noch nie etwas gefangen habe.

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Danke danke euch für all das Lob.

Gibt es denn keinen, der mit grundsätzlich anderen Erfahrungen dienen kann |kopfkrat ?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

hab mir jetzt* nicht* alles durchgelesen

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Spinnrute um und bei Vollmond gemacht. Ohne Mondlicht habe ich deutlich schlechter, bis gar nichts gefangen....

ansonsten super geschrieben#6


----------



## Relgna

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Danke danke euch für all das Lob.
> 
> Gibt es denn keinen, der mit grundsätzlich anderen Erfahrungen dienen kann |kopfkrat ?




Ich denke solch einen Beitrag sollte man alleinstellen und nicht in die Länge ziehen.
Andere Erfahrung müsste man einzel stellen, so kann jeder für sich sauber das rausholen was ihm wichtig, er richtig erachtet, wenn jeder in einem Fred schreibt gibt es wieder eine gewisse Unsicherheit.

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Aus gegebenem Anlass Abschnitt Sicherheit erweitert...


----------



## dkanglerpapa

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

ich danke Dir auch für Deine sehr guten Ausführungen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich danke Dir auch - hätte ich das blos vor meiner ersten grossen Mefo gelesen dann hätte ich sich nicht verloren #d ...
Gruss Michi


----------



## Fishing Tom

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Vielen Dank für deine Tips. Ich fahr im Mai das erste mal zum Watfischen nach Boltenhagen! Werd mir deine Ausführungen zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## Zanderline

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

1000 Dank auch von mir!
Ich bin heute in Boltenhagen angekommen und werde morgen meine Wathose einweihen - Deine Erklärungen werden mir den Anfang mit Sicherheit erleichtern.
Auf jeden Fall komme ich mir dadurch nicht ganz wie Doofie vor.:q


----------



## AlexAstloch

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nehme zur Verbindung Hauptschnur - Fluo einen kleinen Pitzenbauerring. Einen zusätzlichen Wirbel finde ich zu klobig und fängt auch mehr Kraut. An diesen filigranen Ring knote ich einfach den Fluo-Seitenarm für die Fliege (höchstens 10 cm).
> Ist einfach und funzt super.
> Wenn man mit Springerfliege angelt, sollte man beachten, dass man bzgl. der Köderführung ab und zu mal nen Spin-Stop einbaut, ansonsten natürlich schön zügig führt. Die bisse kommen dann oft direkt in der Absinkphase.



Danke für diese einfache aber geniale Lösung! War bis dato auch kein großer Befürworter der Springerfliege, welche jetzt aber ein Comeback erleben wird.#6


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Hätte evtl jemand von Euch Lust mal ein Foto einer Springermontage reinzustellen? Ich komm da irgendwie nicht so richtig mit. Wenn ich mal google befrage kommen da tausende antworten. Wie sieht denn eine einfache Montage aus?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Wenn das mit Springer schon sein soll und muss finde ich diese Montage hier am besten: http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-montage/1810-liftmontage-springerfliege.html .


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Wow, danke!  Das wirkt auf mich, als Anfänger,  als könnte das gut funzen! Das System werde ich am Wochenende mal testen...#6


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Ich war ja schon Öfters auf Rosi's Seite aber das habe ich mal wieder Übersehen #q bei so vielen Hilfreichen Tipps:g
Funktioniert das gut vom strand aus oder eher vom Belly? 

LG Robert


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

ICH persönlich bevorzuge Springerfliegen vom Kleinboot oder auch vom Belly, weniger vom Strand. Das ist aber meine persönliche Ansicht, mir kosten sie gefühlt zuviel Wurfweite und zusätzliche Tüdelgefahr. Wer damit klar kommt, wird sicherlich dann und wann auch mal nen Fisch mehr fangen.


----------



## ricoh_

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Toller Guide, danke dafür


----------



## Kronex

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Super Guide. 
Da ich mich in wenigen Tagen das erste Mal an das Küsten-Spinnfischen wage, wurden viele Fragen bereits beantwortet. 
Klasse, vielen lieben Dank!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Kleines Update.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

... top...#6


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Nach dem gestrigen Abend, könnte ich erzählen wie Mann keine Dorsche vom Strand aus fängt ...|gr:


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Hallo

Ich bin ab morgen für ne woche auf dem darß. Da wollt ich mal fragen wie es momentan aussieht? Bin absoluter neuling beim spinnen in der brandung;
Ich hatte hier gelesen das nen einfachhaken ganz gut is am blinker. meine frage ist welche größe nehmt ihr den? Habt ihr noch paar tips für nächste woche was um die jahreszeit gut läuft bzw was für spots gut sind. Ich denke mal Sonnenaufgang bzw Sonnenuntergang wird gut  sein aber bin für alle tips offen.


----------



## aj72

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Hallo tohl,

zur Zeit ist von Dorsch über Mefo bis Horni alles drin.Du solltest aber schon ab 4 Uhr im Wasser stehen wenn du Dorsche fangen möchtest.
Falls du Einzelhaken fischen möchtest, mit diesen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht_: _Gamakatsu Octopus Circle Hook in der Größe 2/0.

Hornis kannst du gut mit Spiro beangeln, ansonsten falls du den Blinker bevorzugst dann wie schon beschrieben mit Sprengring,Wirbel,Sprengring und ich nehme dann eine 6er Drilling.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

danke schön
ich freu mich schon auf den blick von meiner frau wenn der wecker halb vier klingelt im urlaub:m


----------



## aj72

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Tja das gehört leider dazu. Aber wenn man erst mal hoch ist, bekommt man eine grandiose Entschädigung mit einem tollen Sonnenaufgang am leeren Strand.
Letzten Donnerstag wurden es 4 Dorsche und 2 Mefos, gebissen zwischen 4 und 7 Uhr auf einen silbenen/blauen Möre Silda.
Die Ostsee war spiegelglatt, das Wasser glasklar eigentlich kein gutes Mefo Wetter, so kann man sich täuschen:vik:
Übrigens hatte ich nur einen Horni Nachläufer, das fand ich schon erstaunlich, keine Ahnung wo die sich versteckt haben bei idealen Horni Bedingungen.


----------



## aj72

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Übrigens, ganz großes Lob an Vermesser. Da kann man sich sämtliche Bücher schenken, so viele wertvolle Tipps und Erfahrungen wie hier eingeflossen sind. Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen zu 100%#h
Welche Kombi fischt du denn Vermesser?

Viele Grüße


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Derzeit eine Rocksweeper Nano in 3m mit 5 Gramm und ne Daiwa Freams mit 8kg Power Pro..


Danke für die Blumen  .


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Moin 

So heut ersten versuch an der ostsee mit wathose gemacht.
Am wasser angekommen dacht ich mir schon oje die wellen naja versuch 
macht klug. Bis zum knien bin ich gekommen da waren die wellen schon so hoch das es oben rein schwappte
Von vier bis sechs hatte ich ein biss un das war nen horni von 60 cm.
Ich hatte gelesen das es ab Windstärke 4 kaum noch lohnt. Is damit der normale wind gemeint oder die böen.
Ich bin heut kaum 4meter raus gekommen, ist das entschieden zu wenig?

Grüße thol


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Moin 

Ich wollte mal danke sagen für die guten tips hier, wenn das 
Wetter paßt dann funktioniert das super. Heut in dritten tag um drei
Früh raus und dann endlich top wetter. Ergebniss 6 dorsche von 40-56 cm, 1 hornhecht und noch vier kontakte die ich nicht raus bekam. Alles zwischen 4-6 uhr.macht super laune auch wenn ich die letzte halbe std mit ner krähe rum
Geärgert habe die mir die fische klauen wollte :m:m


----------



## aj72

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Hi,
Wetter Apps sind da schon nicht schlecht. Bis Bft 2 ist der Wind kein Problem egal welche Richtung, Bft 3 ist auch noch ok. Ab Bft 4 und Böen bis 5 fahre ich nicht mehr zum Strand, lohnt sich meistens nicht bei den Wellen und Wurfweite leidet auch drastisch. Strandcams können auch helfen wenn es denn hell genug ist.
Schön das du noch Erfolg hattest.


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

moin
 hab mal noch ne frage in die runde. 
man liest ja oft das man die Blinker bissel tunen soll
also drilling ab und zwei sprengringe vorm guten einzelhaken.
meine frage wäre nun, da es ja immer noch ne recht starre
Verbindung ist ob es sinn macht zwischen die sprengringe
noch nen wirbel (ohne Karabiner) zu schalten.
oder ist das zuviel des guten

grüße tohl


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

und p.s.: hat einer nen tip für rügen anfang januar wo es sich lohnt 
mit ner watthose ins wasser zustellen. die bilder bei google maps
sind nich so gut und ich weiß auch noch nicht  wo die schutzzonen sind.


----------



## tohl

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

moin
 hab mal noch ne frage in die runde. 
man liest ja oft das man die Blinker bissel tunen soll
also drilling ab und zwei sprengringe vorm guten einzelhaken.
meine frage wäre nun, da es ja immer noch ne recht starre
Verbindung ist ob es sinn macht zwischen die sprengringe
noch nen wirbel (ohne Karabiner) zu schalten.
oder ist das zuviel des guten

grüße tohl


----------



## strignatz

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Probieren geht über sturdieren


----------



## Michael Nau

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Hi Vermesser, 

Dein Bericht ist einfach nur super super super Klasse.

Da ich mich an das Meerforellenanglen rantasten möchte und Anfang Mai nach Bornholm fahre ( kuttertuor auf Dorsch) und abends an den Ständen mal auf Mefos und co. , kann ich deine Tipps super gebrauchen. 
Nochmal, echt klasse dein Bericht! Fühle mich jetzt schon wie ein erfahrener Mefo Angler :vik:

Grüße und imme eine stramme Leine 
Michael N.


----------



## Tolbert

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*

Spitzen Zusammenfassung!


----------



## cafechaos0

*AW: Eine Anleitung zum Küsten- Spinnfischen- wie fängt man Fische vom Strand?*



Tolbert schrieb:


> Spitzen Zusammenfassung!




Finde ich auch, danke für die Tips.


----------

